

Larry Ellison ‘Speechless’ Over New CEO of HP - markbao
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2010/10/01/larry-ellison-%E2%80%9Cspeechless%E2%80%9D-over-h-p%E2%80%99s-new-ceo/

======
anigbrowl
I was half-hoping he would emphasize his astonishment in pictorial fashion. Oh
well.

